# How Do You Relax??



## EuphoriaMourning (Aug 7, 2004)

One of the hardest things to do when I'm at the height of anxiety is to relax, and get a real grip on my situation..but I do try.. 

I do things like give myself a manicure..i've got this little kit I put together thats got different files, buffers, some nail polish remover, hand lotion, and clear coat .. sometimes the act of sitting there..buffing, filing..then applying clear polish is very centering. Manicure zen? hmmm.. 

I read things that have nothing to do with what Im thinking about. 

I draw sometimes, but not so often because what I draw often has to do with what I'm feeling at the time.. so it doesnt really take me out of the moment.. if you know what I mean.. 

I do laundry. Sorting, loading stuff into the washer, then into the dryer, and then folding the clean stuff.. its pretty brainless.. which is just what I need when I can't stop thinking.. and I feel like I'm doing something productive..so the useless feeling is cut down.. Sometimes doing dishes helps too.. 

This one may make me sound like a crazy dog lady, but I find washing my dog very relaxing as well.. Shampoo.. conditioner/cream rinse.. sometimes I even use some of my anti frizz stuff on her.. (lol) ..then blow dry, brush brush brush.. nail trim.. and again, I feel like I'm being productive.. 

There's other things..but I think those are the main things I do.. you know, now that I think about it, maybe I AM a little kooky.. LOL


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Believe it or not I find cleaning very therapeutic and relaxing. It gets my mind off of my worries. I also used to like to walk my dog when he was alive. He was very comforting to have around. Taking a nice hot bath relaxes me. Watching a good movie-preferrably a comedy or reading a good book works wonders for me to. Meditation helps me out to. opcorn


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

I do abdominal breathing exercises to make sure I'm breathing properly. If I'm really stressed, I'll do a re-breathing technique which is basically breathing into a paper bag so that you get more carbon dioxide than oxygen, I was taught this in CBT, it really works and is based on scientific fact. When you are stressed you tend to feel like you need more oxygen and you take big breaths in, but don't fully breath out, so your balance of oxygen and carbon dioxide go out of wack (this is what hyperventilation is all about). The excess of oxygen can actually simulate a panic attack by making your heart beat faster, pushing blood to the extremities, away from the stomach, making you feel nauseous, etc. This is what they do in the ambulance alot to calm people down, it looks like they're giving you oxygen, but they're actually just putting the mask on you so you can re-breathe your own carbon dioxide.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

There are different breathing exercises that are supposed to help you relax, but I don't do them because I'm afraid people are going to stare at me for breathing weird. But that's the whole purpose of doing the breathing excercises in the first place. It's a viscious cycle.


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

ghostgurl said:


> There are different breathing exercises that are supposed to help you relax, but I don't do them because I'm afraid people are going to stare at me for breathing weird. But that's the whole purpose of doing the breathing excercises in the first place. It's a viscious cycle.


I agree they would be embarassing in front of people, I do them when I'm alone. I usually get my anxiety before a social situation so it works out well for me. If I am somewhere and get anxious then I'll go to the restroom or somewhere private to do them.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I find it difficult to relax when i'm stressed out, i usually pop a couple 'herbal cures' which really relax me for awhile, but sometimes i dont, so i do diaphragmic breathing (put your hands on your chest and breath in pushing your stomach out, then breathe out pulling your tummy back in) it works pretty darn well in my case, maybe it will help you too. I also lie on my back on the floor, feet up on the wall and tilt my head back to tense and then relax a few times, and do all these relaxation stretches from head to toe.


----------



## glassjoe (Nov 15, 2003)

I like to go for long drives. My car is like my own private isolation chamber where I can change the scenery simply by changing my direction of travel.

And just starting this year, I've found that cleaning my apartment can be very relaxing. It's a very straightforward activity that has immediate feedback and requires very little thinking beforehand. So it gives me a quick feeling of accomplishment without all that much effort.

And this probably sounds weird, but I think I tweak my laptop just as a way to relax. I'm always finding new and different ways to automate and organize things on my laptop. I guess this can be considered just like cleaning.

I also like to reread some of my favorite books.


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

I draw, walk around, listen to music, play a video game...anything to distract me from thinking too hard.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

My grandma just mentioned a way for me to relax. She told me to clench my fists as hard as I can and she says it calms you down. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I sing. 

...to myself of course 

and I drink tea. Nothing helps me relax more than tea with lots of sugar.


----------



## DirkDiggler (Nov 9, 2004)

I used to go walking 3 miles or so but lately I've been real lazy.

I read one or two paperbacks a week and that seems to help me unwind.

They have been pushing these basic stretching exercises at work and 
they really do seem to help me loosen up and feel better both mentally and physically.
Only takes about 10 minutes and I don't dread doing them (like walking) so I'll probably continue.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't have a dog, but I enjoy getting out of the house and going for a drive in my car. SOmetimes i take it to the car wash and give it a good wash job. I always feel better after doing that. Don't know why, maybe its just exercise or a stress relief or getting outside. who knows but it feels goood.


----------



## ikatiana (Oct 20, 2004)

I take a long hot bubble bath, light some candles, listen to some music. If I still can't get my mind off stuff, I'll nix the candles and music and read a book.


----------



## tryptich (Nov 11, 2004)

It depends on the situation. Often times, I'll simply grab a book and an album. But if it's social situation stress, I need someone to talk me up, so I call one of my friends and tell him "I'm flipping out right now," and just hearing his voice calms me down.


----------

